# Oswego County, NY.. 3-5 feet of snow 1-20/21-08 storm!!



## Plowinpro03

Haha..what a thread starter....theres' gotta be members out there p...shot some pics and post them up im always intrested to know what goes on 30mins north of me when we had sunny skies all day and my sno-way just sits...


----------



## selser420

That just gives you more time to work on the motor in your sig! Looks like a 6G72 to me.....nice snails you got on there!


----------



## lakeeffect

*some video*

http://www.9wsyr.com/mediacenter/[email protected]&navCatId=5


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

central square which they showed in the video doesnt get half as much as tug hill does. some places on the hill were getting over 3 inches per hour we only got about 3 inches last night when the lake effect finally came east far enough to drop some down... ill let you know what the totals for them are.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

lakeeffect;493740 said:


> http://www.9wsyr.com/mediacenter/[email protected]&navCatId=5


Where you the plow driver they interviewed?

I sure wish we could get some of that down here!!


----------



## topdj

Im hour south and got 0"


----------



## hikeradk

*Pulaski, NY and Lowville, NY*

Some pictures in the news for 1/23


----------



## hikeradk

*Follow up*

The top two pictures are in Lowville, NY and the bottom two are accidents on 81 near Pulaski.


----------



## bigearl

My brother in law lives in Hannibal NY and he said the snow was up to his waist on Monday Am . He is 6 foot tall


----------



## hikeradk

*Typical Lake Effect Snow Pattern*

Here is a typical lake effect snow band that moves north and south. Depending on intensity and shift it will make a difference between 3 feet to inches to nothing within miles. True gravy or drought to the snow business.


----------



## iceyman

im not asking for 3 feet just 3 inches...wish i could see all that white gold...:angry:


----------



## PORTER 05

ya looks like they have been getting it good out there.


----------



## hikeradk

*More from Mexico and Oswego*

More pictures of the amount they are getting.


----------



## hikeradk

*Part 2*

Here are some more.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

awesome pics. thanks for sharing, im about 45 minutes east of lowville and about 20 mins. south and we got about 2 inches from that hole system. the winds off the lakes just were'nt strong enough to push the storm inland enough for us to get could amounts.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Damn...That's nuts!!!!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

G.M.Landscaping;495908 said:


> Damn...That's nuts!!!!


you think thats nuts last year in 5 days they received 12 FEET of snow payup we got about 2-3 feet where im located out of that storm. that was the storm last valentines day. tug hill is THE Snow Capital of The East....


----------



## hikeradk

*More pics anyone?*

Want more pics let me know I can find more as they come in. Just don't want to bore you.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

hikeradk;495926 said:


> Want more pics let me know I can find more as they come in. Just don't want to bore you.


Post them all. Everbody loves pics here. Well maybe not the dialup people


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint

is anyone looking for help over there.... I'm tired of sitting on my couch in Rochester. We might see some snow tonight maybe a chance to plow.


----------



## hikeradk

*Unconfirmed 27 inches today!*

What will the final number be today...27 inches today alone.


----------



## hikeradk

*Numbers are still going...*

Snow is still going.


----------



## hikeradk

*With all that snow.*

If you're truck is sitting I would make some phone calls to ask if they need a sub. The latest say the weather is going to move more south so Rochester might get some.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

awesome pics, but thats just not fair... were STARVING for snow here and they are getting that kind of snow. Like iceyman said Im not even asking for 3feet anymore Ill take 3inches!!~


----------



## hikeradk

*I here ya*

I'm from Watertown area and we didn't get anything. Just go south a few miles and its like another world. I have drove from Watertown into a blizzard for 30 minutes to see blue sky in Syracuse and a awesome day to go to a trade show. The guys are itching up here too. Someone plowed my lot before I got to it this morning for me. It was awful nice of them for the favor.


----------



## toby4492

Great photos. I haven't seen banks this high on the side of the road since traveling by Crater Lake National Park in OR in the winter time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DareDog

i will get some pics when i go up to tughill and snowmobile on saturday


----------



## farmerkev

Those pics are INCREDIBLES! Can you say SNOWDAY!!!!


----------



## Petr51488

Wow, what i would do for snow like that. Awesome pics!


----------



## WingPlow

sure is alot of snow in those pics but i,m not sure there all current

notice the 02-05-2007 stamp on one of them...hmmmmmmmm


----------



## candyman13601

*it wasnt me*



hikeradk;496027 said:


> I'm from Watertown area and we didn't get anything. Just go south a few miles and its like another world. I have drove from Watertown into a blizzard for 30 minutes to see blue sky in Syracuse and a awesome day to go to a trade show. The guys are itching up here too. Someone plowed my lot before I got to it this morning for me. It was awful nice of them for the favor.


it wasnt me that plowed your lot lol even though i was thinking of playing around on a few lots since i got the plow on the truck now.


----------



## TEX

WOW thats crazy talk about being busy for a while.............on the vid i hate it when the audio and video are off.


----------



## hikeradk

*Did a double check.*



WingPlow;496235 said:


> sure is alot of snow in those pics but i,m not sure there all current
> 
> notice the 02-05-2007 stamp on one of them...hmmmmmmmm


I did a little research and the picture with the time stamp and the one next to it are form last years February storm that totaled I think around 9 feet in the same location. Orwell received 4 feet this year from this weeks Lake Effect. The rest of the pictures should be legit.


----------



## hikeradk

*News Story*

Here is the latest news story reporting 18-40 inch totals for the week so far.

http://www.9wsyr.com/news/local/story.aspx?content_id=70436e73-f3ce-4f57-905a-1a4740de4e66


----------



## linycctitan

hikeradk;496666 said:


> Here is the latest news story reporting 18-40 inch totals for the week so far.
> 
> http://www.9wsyr.com/news/local/story.aspx?content_id=70436e73-f3ce-4f57-905a-1a4740de4e66


:yow!::realmad::crying: Can you please send some down here?? Anything over 2" at this point would be great!! Thanks!

Maybe I'll have to talk the wife into moving north this summer. Yeah, right!!!


----------



## LoneCowboy

wow 
just Wow
that's just amazing lot of snow.


----------



## Plowinpro03

WingPlow;496235 said:


> sure is alot of snow in those pics but i,m not sure there all current
> 
> notice the 02-05-2007 stamp on one of them...hmmmmmmmm


That was last years little snow storm..haha....like he said..still the same anount of snow..i love this picture this one is from a couple years back from oswego when i used to plow up there..










The snow just never stop falling up there......global warming at its best!!!...


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

thats an awesome pic. that storm last year on valentines day was AWESOME. we got abou 3 feet where i live and redfield, ny got about12' that week... it took a while to get the trials good enough to ride again.


----------



## WingPlow

Plowinpro03;496850 said:


> That was last years little snow storm..haha....like he said..still the same anount of snow..i love this picture this one is from a couple years back from oswego when i used to plow up there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snow just never stop falling up there......global warming at its best!!!...


wow thats alot of snow......last time that pic was posted here it was from someplace in canada though tymusic


----------



## BRAAAP

I will get some pics tonight as I'm on my way to tug hill to find my camper and to ride the sled


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Some of those pictures remind me of the blizzard of 96! You New york guys are lucky and probably sick of the snow lol....


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint

its funny I'm about an hour and half west of them right on the lake and i have about 2 inches on the ground and they have over 3 feet, send some are way..


----------



## lakeeffect

Plowinpro03;496850 said:


> That was last years little snow storm..haha....like he said..still the same anount of snow..i love this picture this one is from a couple years back from oswego when i used to plow up there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snow just never stop falling up there......global warming at its best!!!...


Wrong. That picture is not from here. it is from western Canada. Nice Try!:realmad:


----------



## nicksplowing

lakeeffect;498255 said:


> Wrong. That picture is not from here. it is from western Canada. Nice Try!:realmad:


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v723/Mitsuman03/Syracuse-Fulton_Snow-2-1.jpg

ITS SAYS ITS A NEW YORK URL IN THE PROPERTIES OF THE PIC?????????


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

FTGUprprtyMaint;498035 said:


> its funny I'm about an hour and half west of them right on the lake and i have about 2 inches on the ground and they have over 3 feet, send some are way..


thats because your not east of lake ontario. thats where most of tugs snow comes from then it hits the high plateau and the clouds drop all there moisture so they can make it over the hill, hence the continuous dumping .


----------



## Fastech

No snow in Rochester so we took the day off to ride the hill, they have 3'-4' of snow. It snowed all day Friday and added up to about 10".


----------



## lakeeffect

Fastech;498601 said:


> No snow in Rochester so we took the day off to ride the hill, they have 3'-4' of snow. It snowed all day Friday and added up to about 10".


Wait until this weekend. Tuggers parking lot will really be full of sleds.


----------



## lakeeffect

nickplowing1972;498475 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v723/Mitsuman03/Syracuse-Fulton_Snow-2-1.jpg
> 
> ITS SAYS ITS A NEW YORK URL IN THE PROPERTIES OF THE PIC?????????


Don't care what the URL says, the picture is not from around here. We may be the snow capital of the east but that picture was not taken here.


----------



## blueline38

this was taken today after getting another few inches in Pulaski. The bulk of it has packed down to around a couple of feet.


----------



## TEX

wow those sleds look fun. has anyone ever tried the tracks on an atv for that kind of ride? jsut thinking i could get those for my 2 quads instead of having 2 atvs and 2 sleds.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

heres some pics from riding tug hill last year. few shots of the old truck with the sled trailer and a few cool ones of the windmills up there. if you ever get a chance go up there and check them out.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

and my favorite windmill pic. at the base of it is me, my brother and buddy, and my pops took the pic. im about 5'10" and am the one standing just to give you an idea of how impressive these things are.


----------



## Dstosh

LawnProLandCare;499224 said:


> and my favorite windmill pic. at the base of it is me, my brother and buddy, and my pops took the pic. im about 5'10" and am the one standing just to give you an idea of how impressive these things are.


Is that the parking lot in barnes corners? Go up there in the summer time to ride atv's


----------



## candyman13601

*windmills*

i used to drive truck and i have delivered to those windmills they are huge i remember watching the cranes put them up. what a job these guys had getting each one up.they are just amazing in size


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

Dstosh;499327 said:


> Is that the parking lot in barnes corners? Go up there in the summer time to ride atv's


the pic with the red f-150 was at the gas station down in constableville...


----------



## ctd992500

Looks like u guys are havin lots of fun up their with all that snow. Wish i could see some snow again.


----------



## billet-boy

Went to tug hill about 3-4 years ago to ride sleds 13 hour trip for us and they shut the trails down some insurance issue we rode anyway met up with a good guy his name was TS he rode a cat very nice person road to old forge stopped at some lake front restaurant and road across a lake had no clue where i was but any snowmobiling is a blast


----------



## ronnie dobbs

And here I thought 12-16 inches of snow was a lot. If we got 3-5 feet, I'd move.


----------



## hikeradk

*Tuggers*

You can find some of the best wings up there. We should start a thread on great places to eat off the beaten path!


----------



## PolyPlowBoss

selser420;493649 said:


> That just gives you more time to work on the motor in your sig! Looks like a 6G72 to me.....nice snails you got on there!


Plowinpro03, what the heck is that bad-ass machine in your sig? I find it hard to believe it is Mitsubishi!! What's it go in? More info would be nice!!


----------



## Plowinpro03

PolyPlowBoss;502525 said:


> Plowinpro03, what the heck is that bad-ass machine in your sig? I find it hard to believe it is Mitsubishi!! What's it go in? More info would be nice!!


yup..it goes in my mitsubishi 99 3000GT VR-4. PM'ed ya!


----------



## selser420

X2....more info for a fellow Mitsu driver. I have a 4G63 Talon AWD, but have always loved the 3SIs.


----------



## PolyPlowBoss

Plowinpro03;503198 said:


> yup..it goes in my mitsubishi 99 3000GT VR-4. PM'ed ya!


WOW!!! That's amazing. You must be proud!


----------



## adksnowo

*Tug Hill Sled Trash Bars*

Great places that are sled bars on Tug Hill! There are tons! Sort of partial to the Cedar Pines or Timberview Lodge. Redfield Hotel was a great dive bar before they fixed it up. We were taking bets when the building was going to collapse.


----------

